# the root of all ... well, ROOTS



## phinds (Dec 26, 2015)

Scanning through Nat Geo and just HAD to pass this on. The girl in the photo is 5' tall. This is a banyon tree that appaently got half-caught by the slide of a river bank. Or maybe it just grew this way. Either way, it's an impressive root system.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 14


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 26, 2015)

Hadn't thought about banyan trees as a wood source, not to mention the roots... Anybody have experience with this species? Chuck


----------



## justallan (Dec 26, 2015)

I just googled it. Check this one out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Dec 26, 2015)

@justallan you should look up pics of the one in Maui. It spreads all over the place, just a cool looking tree. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## frankp (Dec 29, 2015)

Banyans are really really cool. We went through a grove of them in Thailand. All connected for acres upon acres of "land" (shallow water, really). Very very cool, and feeding the monkeys by hand was kind of interesting too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

